# Thanks to Danny



## markuk (Feb 1, 2014)

Just a quick thanks to Danny for setting up this group - it seems to be going from strength to strength - I know Danny had initial doubts wether this would work but really think it is

Roll on warmer weather to get that smoker going !


----------



## wade (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes - It is good to see more people from the UK "come out". Thanks Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 1, 2014)

Well thanks folks but be careful or I'll get a big head.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   OK so now I will tell you the funny part.  The thanks goes to Foamheart.  He sent a welcome to a new U.K. member and just out of hand said you folks almost have enough people to start your own group.  The light bulb lit up and I contacted Jeff.  That same day Jeff had the Group set up and we were off.  Truth is I wish I had thought of it.  I knew some of you folks from your posts and I hoped you would join the group.  We have all been lucky that most folks I hoped for are now members.  We have a good core group with loads of knowledge to help keep the group going.

May I ask that as we are growing, could you folks help keep an eye out for new U.K. people joining SMF?  Point them at our group and shoot me a PM.  I will also send them an invitation to the group.  Starting to get harder to keep up with, good thing I don't really have a life.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Feb 2, 2014)

The genie is well and truly out of the bottle now Danny, well done and thanks.

Graeme.


----------



## markuk (Feb 4, 2014)

jockaneezer said:


> The genie is well and truly out of the bottle now Danny, well done and thanks.
> 
> Graeme.


Indeed it is - it was really handy when i first strted this the beginning of the summer last year that Danny and the others - helped point me in the right direction - if not I could have got in a real muddle just looking at Youtube !

For some things it's worth while posting in this Group and the World wide one for the questions you are asking

Thanks again Danny !


----------

